# Biggest Loss for your favorite MMA fighter?



## Scout200 (Apr 27, 2010)

What's the biggest, most painful loss that your favorite MMA fighter has endured?

-Scout


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well there has not been many losses my fav fighter has ever suffered, his first loss to Rash did not bother me very much as it was a very close fight that could of gone ether way.

His second n third and final loss both upset me the same for different reasons, I felt he was robbed in his last loss to Wanderlei Silva, I really felt that he should of took the decision but it was given to Wandy because he really need to win and been a big legend and all, but it was Wandy so if it had been anyone else I guy its would of upset me more.

So the loss at up set me the most and his biggest loss I guess would have to be getting KO'ed at the hands of Dan Henderson, was hard to top that KO really when you think about it I guess.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

chuck liddell vs rashad evans


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Fitch getting beat into oblivion for five rounds by GSP.....stayed in there though didn't bow out in the corner. Not many guys would have or could have taken that beating.

Hendo losing to Jake Shields, Dan was injured but still I was pissed, I ******* hate Jake "Sleeping Bag " Shields.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

chael sonne vs anderson silva, ugh do i really need to remind anyone?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It would have to be Randy's first loss to Chuck "the eyesman" liddel. Such a blatant eye poke and Randy's too much of a sportsman to ever mention it. (in the third fight Chuck legitimately took advantage of a tiny foot slip by Randy).

Honestly I think Randy and Tito both would have beaten Chuck if they could have worn goggles in the cage.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Definitely Liddell vs Franklin. I had gobs and gobs of hope that Liddell would have made the necessary changes, and had hopes for his chin...but to no avail.


----------



## BeyondBasic (Jul 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> chael sonne vs anderson silva, ugh do i really need to remind anyone?


i agree he was on top of that fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I was pretty shocked when Mousasi lost to King Mo. I knew there were chances for Mo but didn't actually think that Gegard would lose.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor vs. Werdum for sure.

I hated that fight. Although, I knew it would happen someday, and I'm glad the way it happened. I'm glad his loss was to an amazing BJJ fighter who got him in a sub, rather than him losing a clear cut decision. It actually made the loss quite a lot easier than I expected.

Oh, and, Cro Cop vs Gonzaga tore my heart out.

Thread also moved to General MMA.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Gonzaga vs Cro Cop
A Silva vs Franklin, the end of a great champion.
Liddell vs Rampage, same but the start of the end of a career

Those three hurt to watch. Badly.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

When Hughes lost to GSP


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Patrick Cote vs Anderson Silva. The way it ended killed me, if Silva had somehow submitted Cote or won a decision I could have accepted it but to lose via just taking a step and having his knee let go was tough.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Its has to be between my man Hendo getting submitted by Anderson (and he was winning the fight)
and that BS decsion in the Warren vs KID fight


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Aldo lost only once but it wasn't a significant loss. Just the usual obligatory prospect loss against a vet.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

it has to be BJ/Edgar 2. BJ was such an entertaining champ. I really had myself convinced that the first loss was a fluke.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Mine was watching Henderson loose to Silva, especially after he won the first round!


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

arlovski was my favorite fighter about 6 years or so ago. eventually losing to that filthy tubby fucktard ******* tim sylvia, not once but twice (IN A ROW!), made me die a little inside.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Its between BJ vs GSP II, or BJ vs Edgar II. The 1st fight between both of these guys really could of gone either way, and it wasnt much of a loss. The rematches were bad though.

BJ seems to fight a lot worse in rematches. He dominated Hughes in the 1st fight and lost the rematch. Dominated by Edgar and GSP in the rematch. 

He beat Pulver in a rematch, but everyone is beating Pulver now.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

i have a couple.
Shogun vs Forrest
Hendo vs Shields
Crocop vs Gonzaga
Mousasi vs king Mo

Edit: oh cant forget wandy vs rampage 3...that and shogun loss to forrest are my worst.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Crocop to Gonzaga

GSP to Serra


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

GSP losing to Serra. He had just dethroned the best Welterweight of all time and was facing a veteran who won the Comeback season of TUF. 

It was over so soon


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well GSP isn't the best welterweight of all time yet, he needs to surpass Hughes number of title defenses before he can be considered the best welterweight of all time!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

he was talking about Huges. comprehension :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Gabe Gonzaga Cro-Cop'ing Cro Cop. My heart collapsed into itself like a dying star.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

Randleman vs. Cro Cop - I was upset and sad for 2 weeks!

Gonzaga vs. Cro Cop - My heart broke and I was sitting in my room and crying for 2 weeks!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Rich Franklin's losses to Andy. Rich was on top of the world and he is the perfect figure for mma. But then he just got dominated by Andy. Sad


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah and after that for a while he served as the gatekeeper for the middleweight title!


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

Well in my case I have only one loss to choose from, since my dude only has one loss: In the main event at UFC 98.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheOldAssassin said:


> Well in my case I have only one loss to choose from, since my dude only has one loss: In the main event at UFC 98.


yep i hated that too, also wanderlai loss to jackson


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cro Cop vs Gonzaga! At that time i knew MMA more thanks to Pride!
Cro Cop was the Pride FC Open Weight Champion, he was fighting for the shot at the belt, was the clear favorite and then... BAAAANG!!! SHOCKING!!!

Also Shogun losing to Forrest!


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

M.C said:


> Fedor vs. Werdum for sure.
> 
> I hated that fight. Although, I knew it would happen someday, and I'm glad the way it happened. I'm glad his loss was to an amazing BJJ fighter who got him in a sub, rather than him losing a clear cut decision. It actually made the loss quite a lot easier than I expected.
> 
> ...


Both are in my top 3. Add GSP losing to Serra and there you go!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Cro Cop losing to Gonzaga/Mir*

I would have never thought Gonzaga would have KO'd Cro Cop and it sucked watching it happen. The Mir fight was tough because Cro Cop looked like he had refocused after the Barry fight and then he was KO'd by Mir.

*Nogueira losing to Mir/Velasquez*

Nogueira losing to Mir was terrible to watch. He was just getting beat around the octagon up until the stoppage.

*Liddell losing to Evans/Franklin*

I was so mad when Liddell lost to Rashad. He wasn't looking bad at all but he was caught with that massive shot and it was lights out. Then he looked to be in outstanding shape for the Franklin fight. He was throwing kicks and mixing it up. When he got KO'd it was terribly disappointing.

*Faber losing to Brown/Aldo*

I was pretty disappointed to see Faber get finished by Brown. I was irritated at the fact that it was because Faber threw a ridiculous elbow that got him caught. Then in the second fight Faber looked awesome. Even with broken hands, he was still landing shots and Brown couldn't even come close to finishing him. Then Aldo ripped Faber to pieces after Faber looked absolutely spectacular against Assunscao.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wandy getting KOed by Henderson

and

Shogun getting choked out by Forrest

These two really stand out because of how devastating they were.


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

I hated when A. Silva KOed Forrest... and Rashad KOing Chuck.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Fedor vs Werdum.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yep i hated that too, also wanderlai loss to jackson


I remember being so disappointed when Wandy lost to Rampage...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hard to nail down just one.

Penn vs GSP II
Penn vs Edgar I & II
Jackson vs Griffin
Mirco vs Gonzaga
Mirco vs Fedor

Not too excited about Brock's recent loss to Cain.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh I loved the loss of Brock to Cain. Penn versus Edgar one though was a little questionable to me and I stand by that statement. I also stand by my opinion that Rampage was on the wrong end of the wrong decision in his fight with Forrest!:thumbsdown:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

matt hughes losses hurt me, chuck's losses hurt me.... i think the one that hurt the most tho was arlovski getting KTFO by brett rodgers.... i seriously ran to the store and bought a shit load of beer and proceeded to get black out drunk afterwards....


there is another but im not gonna mention it....


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> matt hughes losses hurt me, chuck's losses hurt me.... i think the one that hurt the most tho was arlovski getting KTFO by brett rodgers.... *i seriously ran to the store and bought a shit load of beer and proceeded to get black out drunk afterwards....*
> 
> 
> there is another but im not gonna mention it....


pshh you would have done that anyway


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

xeberus said:


> pshh you would have done that anyway


normally yes... but that was also back when i was kinda trying to go the sober route (i did go over 2 months of no drinking), but since then, yeah **** it. When big fights im excited about come up, i get tons of alcohol and im either gonna black out from celebrating, or blackout from drowning my sorrows.....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I think you need to ease up on your drinking. Just because you broke your sober streak doesn't mean you shouldn't return to alcoholics annonymous. Either way I will get a little depressed because a fighter I wanted to win lost to but I don't drink myself to a blackout!


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i think i felt my heart stop when i saw liddell going down from franklin... nawww.



other then that, i cant think of much. i've realised how easy it is for anyone to win at any moment so i expect anything


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

When Kimbo lost to Seth.

It was the defeat of a future title holder, a legend, the new breed. He was undefeated before that loss, and was never the same after.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

M.C said:


> When Kimbo lost to Seth.
> 
> It was the defeat of a future title holder, a legend, the new breed. He was undefeated before that loss, and was never the same after.


Jared Shaw! I've been wondering where you are now:thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Shogun was choked out once by Forrest Griffin..... didn't like that very much..

Also, Rampage KTFO of Wandy at UFC 92 was up there too.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hardy getting KTFO by Condit; Forrest being embarrassed by Anderson Silva. Both sucked bad.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GSP's loss to Serra was too much. Arlovski losing to Rogers and Bigfoot left me heartbroken as well.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Currently my favourite fighter is Machida, so the loss to Rua was hard. But back in the day i was a huge Andrei Arlovski fan (still am), and remember being devistated after the first loss to Sylvia.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Either Chuck and Randy's first fight, or Chuck and Shogun, simply because in both of those, i thought chuck looked good, right up until he got hit, and knocked out...


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

The only fighter I've been really attached to lately is Ross Pearson and his loss to Miller upset me... especially after I made that thread where I said he could outbox any lightweight. And you know what? Despite that happening, I still think he could, and I anticipate a marvelous return.

...err my Pearson nuthugging aside, I was also devastated when Nog got TKO'd by Mir. Getting KO'd by Kain didn't bug me as much since I really like Cain.

EDIT:

I'm still infuriated by Genki Sudo's "loss" to Duane Ludwig, though that happened before I even knew what MMA was...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I still wonder if Sudo Genki could've gone a little longer in his career. But he knows his body best and if his body was getting too beat up by injuries then I guess I can't blame him. By the way, I knew his trainer Noriaki Kiguchi who also trained Gomi!raise01:


----------

